# [SOLVED] USB2.0 WLAN adapter



## lobezno (Mar 17, 2009)

My Toshiba Satellite A215 - S7427 went to a black screen followed by a blue screen of death. When I restarted it gave me the following windows error message:
"Windows needs to install driver software for your USB 2.0 Adapter"

I do not use a USB 2.0 adapter. I cannot connect to the internet. Any suggestions?


----------



## csc2000e (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: USB2.0 WLAN adapter*

Were you connecting to the internet via a wireless connection?


----------



## lobezno (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: USB2.0 WLAN adapter*

that is the case


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: USB2.0 WLAN adapter*

Hi - 

Let me take a quick look at system info to see if anything apparant. Run msinfo32 and save in NFO file format -
START | type *msinfo32* - save it as an NFO file (default file extension).

Zip it up and attach to post. 

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## csc2000e (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: USB2.0 WLAN adapter*

You might also want to see if your wireless adapter is still listed under device manager. If it is, you could try updating the drivers for it.


----------



## lobezno (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: USB2.0 WLAN adapter*

OK. I got it working again by connecting physically to broadband modem and downloading the driver again. Not sure why this happened but it seems to be fixed. Thanks for help anyway.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: USB2.0 WLAN adapter*

Thanks for letting us know of the solution. Much appreciated.

jcgriff2

.


----------

